# IdeaAttic.com



## TheBobBlog (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.IdeaAttic.com

My portfolio site that I recently redid. I'm looking for suggestions, likes/dislikes.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Corbin Lane (Nov 21, 2007)

It's really cool. It does load a little slow in a few places. Otherwise very good, I like it .


----------



## alafoto (Mar 30, 2008)

at first I would like to thank the host of this forum. There are a lot of resources and a place to learn something and to share. And a nice possibility to let know others about my works. As I will add my links here and want to be a part of this forum, certainly I will put a link to this forum on all my online projects.

edit: something wrong here: I posted two times on right forum but my post appeared here again...


----------



## Hfry (Apr 3, 2008)

They Photo Manip. the **** out of there work.  Pays to dump $8k+ on a nice camera.... then anyone can take a nice picture.  

Overall: Props.  work looks good.


----------



## eravedesigns (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think the circles on the corners works great I would take it off and make that boarder look a little more worn like the rest of the design.


----------

